# HOWTO: "Gnome3 + systemd + initramfs+usr"

## Edi68

Usr separata in LVM2 con systemd.....

La soluzione che ho trovato è questa 

chiaramente ogni critica, aggiunta,o rattoppo  è linfa....

```
 cat /proc/self/mounts
```

cercare la propria /usr

usr deve puntare direttamente alla voce che gli dà /dev poichè gli altri sono collegamenti simbolici

Nel mio  caso è

```
 /dev/mapper/sistemalvm-usr  
```

 oppure

```
 /dev/dm-0 
```

Creare /etc/fstab.sys

```
#<file system>                       <mount point>        <type>       <options>         <dump>  <pass> 

/dev/mapper/sistemalvm-usr           /usr               none             bind             0         0 
```

Poi...

```
dracut --regenerate-all --mount " /dev/mapper/sistemalvm-usr /usr none bind 0 0 " -a " fstab-sys usrmount " -f 
```

regenerate-all  la uso quando sto in chroot o quando ho più di un kernel altrimenti dracut mi fa l'initramfs del kernel in uso...e non va bene.....

In grub2  

 nano /etc/default/grub

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="lvm "
```

naturalmente alla fine

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

E' utile ricordare che il servizio systemd di lvm deve essere attivato

```
systemctl enable lvm2-monitor.service
```

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Spanish where it might find a better audience.

- John

----------

## quilosaq

Better move it to Forum italiano (Italian).

Cheers.

----------

## xaviermiller

Done.

----------

